# dog carrier purses??



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Today I went to a pet boutique to check out the Kwigy Bo "London" line, didn't really like them, colors, size, etc. I was drawn to Kwigy Bo because their carriers have a separate compartment for keys/wallets. It'd be nice if I can only carry one bag instead of a dog carrier AND a purse B). What do you guys use when you take your furbabies out shopping etc.?


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

A stroller LOL


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

my dogs stay at home while i shop ,dogs are not allowed in shops in Ireland .


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

A leash and a harness. Hunter has a bag and a slung but he walks unless shop owner requests he go in a bag. In those cases, I prefer the sling at the moment. Leslie (wooflife) carries them in her online store.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

A stroller if I have both pups but if I have only one I use a carrier. I have two Kwigy Bo bags and I love them! Have you looked at the Kwigy Bo Alex bag? Here is a pic of Sophie in hers...


----------



## poochieheaven (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm not sure what your budget is, but have you looked at petote carriers? They look like purses, have separate compartments for keys, etc. and many are able to hide your pups.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I only use my kwigy bag if we're going in a taxi (as technically dogs are not allowed in taxis here but as it is our main mode of transport, I put her in her bag and no problem)..but if we're out in our neighborhood- where there are tons of cafes, shops etc..we just go with her leash/harness. Nobody minds if dogs come into shops here.


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

I have a My Flat in London bag and I love it. Twinkle got a little bit too big for it though..I basically shop for purses that are big enough for Twinks and shove her in it when i go shopping =) I would probably get a stroller but she needs the exercise anyway.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you guys for the great inputs! 



EmmasMommy said:


> A stroller LOL


lol! Strollers must be in style right now, I've been seeing dogs and even cats in strollers on the street :blink:




jodublin said:


> my dogs stay at home while i shop ,dogs are not allowed in shops in Ireland .


aw I guess the little ones don't enjoy shopping that much anyways. 



Hunter's Mom said:


> A leash and a harness. Hunter has a bag and a slung but he walks unless shop owner requests he go in a bag. In those cases, I prefer the sling at the moment. Leslie (wooflife) carries them in her online store.


I use a leash and a harness too if it's not crowded, but I feel nervous when there are so many pairs of feet and he's so tiny and hard to see haha, I don't think a sling would work for me, since I'd like to be able to conceal him at times :innocent:



jenniferhope423 said:


> A stroller if I have both pups but if I have only one I use a carrier. I have two Kwigy Bo bags and I love them! Have you looked at the Kwigy Bo Alex bag? Here is a pic of Sophie in hers...
> 
> View attachment 86438


the black one looks great! :thumbsup: they only had gold and silver for the Alex line in the shop and I thought they were too flashy 



poochieheaven said:


> I'm not sure what your budget is, but have you looked at petote carriers? They look like purses, have separate compartments for keys, etc. and many are able to hide your pups.





iheartbisou said:


> I only use my kwigy bag if we're going in a taxi (as technically dogs are not allowed in taxis here but as it is our main mode of transport, I put her in her bag and no problem)..but if we're out in our neighborhood- where there are tons of cafes, shops etc..we just go with her leash/harness. Nobody minds if dogs come into shops here.


Yea one of my goals is to be able to conceal Yeager  I'd love to be able to bring him into the library with me for a book return/pick up, or just grabbing something quick at the "no-dogs" allowed places. And of course the train too :innocent: Just this weekend a Jamba Juice guy told me, "you can't bring your dog in here," but Yeager's so cute, c'mon! I'll definitely check out the petote and other kiwgy bags.



Twinkle said:


> I have a My Flat in London bag and I love it. Twinkle got a little bit too big for it though..I basically shop for purses that are big enough for Twinks and shove her in it when i go shopping =) I would probably get a stroller but she needs the exercise anyway.


I've been looking for those too, hard to find a style that I like and fits, they're either too bulky or too small  OR too expensive LOL! I guess I'll keep looking. I couldn't find the website for "My Flat in London" either :blink:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I just bought two Fundle carriers. 
They are messenger style, meaning the straps go across your body.
It gets akward holding some of my over the shoulder carriers (with the other hand)
I always hold the straps of those, 
because I worry what if the bag slip off the shoulder?
To explain better, it was taking two arms. 
One to have the bag on, and the other to hold.

But the pups haven't been in bags much, just walks and a bit of strollering.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Canada said:


> I just bought two Fundle carriers.
> They are messenger style, meaning the straps go across your body.
> It gets akward holding some of my over the shoulder carriers (with the other hand)
> I always hold the straps of those,
> ...


oh they look so cute!!! Do you have to order them online or can you go to a store and see what they are actually like first? I'm a little wary with ordering online right now, since the Kwigy Bo London ones looked wayyy cuter in the picture than they actually are.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

yeagerbum said:


> oh they look so cute!!! Do you have to order them online or can you go to a store and see what they are actually like first? I'm a little wary with ordering online right now, since the Kwigy Bo London ones looked wayyy cuter in the picture than they actually are.


For the Fundle, you can buy online or find a store that carries them.
I was looking at Fundles for months online and was debating ordering.
Then I found them in a pet boutique, the day it was closing!
Maybe you could find a website (for whatever kind of carrier you like) that will let you exchange, in case? 
I know what you mean about when you see stuff in person vs online.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I use a Fundle bag or a stroller. When we go to the Farmer's Market, people love seeing Nikki in her Fundle bag. I use a small, cross body purse for my keys and phone when I use the Fundle, as it doesn't have a zip closure for keys, just a little pocket.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

This is the one I bought to use for Delilah, it's for a cat, and I do want to invest in a strudier one that doesn't tip over. It was just cuter than just plain black.

Petsmart.com - Cat: Carriers: Whisker City® Pink Quilted Cat Carrier


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Canada said:


> For the Fundle, you can buy online or find a store that carries them.
> I was looking at Fundles for months online and was debating ordering.
> Then I found them in a pet boutique, the day it was closing!
> Maybe you could find a website (for whatever kind of carrier you like) that will let you exchange, in case?
> I know what you mean about when you see stuff in person vs online.


lucky!! I'll ask around at local boutiques! The problem with online ordering exchange is that usually they make you pay for the extra shipping too 



Nikki's Mom said:


> I use a Fundle bag or a stroller. When we go to the Farmer's Market, people love seeing Nikki in her Fundle bag. I use a small, cross body purse for my keys and phone when I use the Fundle, as it doesn't have a zip closure for keys, just a little pocket.


haha I'm sure Nikki looks adorable in her Fundle! The cross body purse is a good idea.



Delilahs Mommy said:


> This is the one I bought to use for Delilah, it's for a cat, and I do want to invest in a strudier one that doesn't tip over. It was just cuter than just plain black.
> 
> Petsmart.com - Cat: Carriers: Whisker City® Pink Quilted Cat Carrier


CUTE!! I love the colors!! Can she stick her head out if you want her to though? I didn't see any zippers around the top mesh. Good choice though!


----------

